# Making White Champion again - Honda Integra Type-R DC5 - Auto Finesse Power Seal!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been a long standing fan of the JDM Type-R models including the CW EP3 Civic, the DC2 and FD2 Civic. The DC5 though has to be my favourite, so I really enjoyed this one…


DSC07650 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were dealt with first...

Before:


DSC07656 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07657 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nothing too bad on these, just light soiling from road grime and brake dust.

The wheels were pressure rinsed first with a Kranzle K7, to remove as much of the dirt build up as possible, before making physical contact with the wheels:


DSC07658 by RussZS, on Flickr

AutoSmart Smart Wheels mixed 10:1 with water, was liberally applied to the wheels:


DSC07662 by RussZS, on Flickr

and worked with various brushes:


DSC07663 by RussZS, on Flickr

The tyres and arches were treated with Bilt Hamber Surfex HD mixed 10:1 water and worked with various brushes:


DSC07666 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed:


DSC07673 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up I decided to test CarPro's new IronX Snow Soap, which promises to act as a snow foam to clean the paintwork and also to replace IronX as a fallout remover - so potentially a great time saver when pushed for time on a single day detail such as this one!


DSC07652 by RussZS, on Flickr

As per instructions this was used neat as a foam:


DSC07653 by RussZS, on Flickr

So 500ml (£10!!) was poured into my foam lance then applied to the car via Kranzle K7:


DSC07674 by RussZS, on Flickr

The foam itself was decent enough in terms of thickness and cling time. The foam was left for 10-15 mins to works its 'magic'…


DSC07675 by RussZS, on Flickr

It looked promising with a decent amount of 'purple' (indicative view that the product is working) run off on the paintwork:


DSC07679 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then rinsed clean, but the cleaning power of Snow Soap wasn't as good as the better snow foams out there.

From here I felt that I still needed to wash the car using a mitt and shampoo, so CarPro Mitt, BriteMax CleanMax and Zaino bucket system were used:


DSC07655 by RussZS, on Flickr

The more intricate areas needed further agitation after the foaming so I used Surfex:


DSC07667 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07670 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07672 by RussZS, on Flickr

(the darker areas are where paint has worn off, not dirt)

The car was then rinsed again.

At this stage, despite some reaction from Snow Soap, i decided to use IronX on a few areas to see if anything else could be removed, as I was surprised at how little we saw from the Snow Soap…


DSC07681 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07683 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07684 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07685 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07686 by RussZS, on Flickr

I'm not really sure of the purpose of Snow Soap - IronX worked wonders as ever and reacted in a way that suggested that the Snow Soap in fact did very little. At £10 per use, its extremely expensive and not something I'd use again on the basis of this test. TRIX also disappointed me recently when compared to IronX and Tardis, which seemed to not only react more quickly, but also more effectively.

Tardis was used next to remove the tar deposits present on the car, safely:


DSC07689 by RussZS, on Flickr

The DC5 was then re-foamed with a deliberately watery mixture to lure any trapped IronX out of shuts and panel gaps:


DSC07694 by RussZS, on Flickr

As the final part of the decontamination process, the Teg was moved inside and clayed using Auto Finesse's Clay and Glide:


DSC07696 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the car was dried using Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth Drying Towel:


DSC07701 by RussZS, on Flickr

Ahead of machine polishing, all of the paintwork was assessed under various lights to look for particular defects and signs of repair work or resprays and also the paint thickness was assessed to look for high/low spots.

The car read an average of 125 microns:


DSC07703 by RussZS, on Flickr

After assessing a few combinations, it seemed that the paint was surprisingly hard (and a little thin) so we opted for Meguiars M101 on a 3M Polishing Pad via Festool Rotary, which did a great job of clearing up the severely oxidised paint! It finished down extremely well too, but the paint was still refined using a new finishing polish we have on test, via DA.

Some correction shots:


DSC07705 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some deeper defects remain (light scratch evident in the pic above) but this car was booked in for our Light Correction service which takes a single day, multiple polishing sets would be required to remove any deeper defects, which would take 2 days and our Full Correction service.


DSC07710 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07718 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07740 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07742 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07743 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07747 by RussZS, on Flickr

This pic shows the very obvious difference in colour we were achieving from our polishing processes:


DSC07750 by RussZS, on Flickr

(right side has been polished)

and under lighting:


DSC07753 by RussZS, on Flickr

The areas are the badges had particularly bad build up of dirt, which even Surfex couldn't remove, so cotton wool buds and Meguiars 205 were used to sort this:


DSC07785 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07787 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07788 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished up with Tough Prep and Power Seal (both via DA)


DSC07755 by RussZS, on Flickr

Satin was used on the tyres:


DSC07756 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC07757 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC07758 by RussZS, on Flickr

Very, very nice to use and a great finish!! AF have really nailed the tyre dressing with this one!!

and finally, some afters:


DSC07764 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07766 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07767 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07772 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07777 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07778 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07779 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07792 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07793 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07795 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07796 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07797 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07799 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07802 by RussZS, on Flickr

I really enjoyed this one!!

Thanks for reading…


DSC07801 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have to say Russ i love these as well when i see them on the road the Snow Foam neat seems expensive option , but to be effective i suppose would need to be , as would lose the power effect? , power seal suits the white looks fantastic. Looking at that rear badge i would say a tornador would be great for cleaning round that badge supprised not more on the go to be honest the new Black one i will be getting when available her.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice job there Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Have to say Russ i love these as well when i see them on the road the Snow Foam neat seems expensive option , but to be effective i suppose would need to be , as would lose the power effect? , power seal suits the white looks fantastic. Looking at that rear badge i would say a tornador would be great for cleaning round that badge supprised not more on the go to be honest the new Black one i will be getting when available her.


Thanks Derek 

I do want a Tornador but I need a better compressor too I think, so it gets a bit pricey!! I'll get one soon though hopefully, they are awesome tools to have!

Thanks Ian


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Great job as always Russ


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work as always russ!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks Derek
> 
> I do want a Tornador but I need a better compressor too I think, so it gets a bit pricey!! I'll get one soon though hopefully, they are awesome tools to have!
> 
> Thanks Ian


Yes Russ need decent compressor as the AS rep did demo for us on 50ltr and running all the time and needed to catch up and 150ltr like i have is a luxury for a detailer i would have to say and would be hard to take that money back, the new black tornadors seems to have far more power


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Really nice turnaround Russ. Lovely cars these, it's nice to see this example being looked after. Disappointed reading about your findings with snow soap, however as a weekend warrior I always have, and more than likely will continue just to use iron x. As for the AF products, they never seam to fail. I will be trying out satin, glide, temptation amongst many others of the range already in my collection tomorrow, although tough prep and power seal may have to be added soon. Always enjoy reading your posts Russ, keep em coming.

Matt


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Crikey, what a turn around. That paint was in need of the attention it got :thumb:

How much Power Seal did you use BTW - I used ~3cm on my own car yesterday - very very economical IMO.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> Crikey, what a turn around. That paint was in need of the attention it got :thumb:
> 
> How much Power Seal did you use BTW - I used ~3cm on my own car yesterday - very very economical IMO.


About the same Nick - very little at all tbh! It's a great product - perhaps my fave AF LSP!

Thanks all!!

I have a few more write ups to catch up on too, but I'll save them for in the week when I have a bit more time :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

The car park pics really show off the quality of the work

Top job :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks ace, thanks for the honest review on the snow soap etc. And my AutoSmart rep told me you only need a small compresor for tornador? May be worth asking if you can try one out?



Chris


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car Russ, when you getting one?


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice work Russ.

Been watching your threads of late, always comming up with the goods, top finish.:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Another superb write up Russ! The white looks so bright after polishing! I've got Tough Prep and Power Seal which i'm applying to my own car this weekend, cant wait to use Power Seal! Iron-X Snow soap looks a bit disappointing!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Great work as usual and nice to see something different to a Clio 182  It looks like i need some of that Satin in my life too


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Great work Russ, love a good Type R.. Makes me excited every time I see someone detailing one on here as i'm getting one in November! 

Saw a few of these pictures earlier on Facebook, still a bit confused on how poorly the Snow Soap worked .. 

Hopefully i'll have my CW into you around winter time for some protection when the time comes :thumb:


~Jord


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work as usual Russ! Very nice work on the Honda mate!


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice transformation on the Integra Russ, certainly improved the gloss and colour once more.

But for some unknown reason you seem to have got the wrong information with regards Snow soap. And only felt it fair to offer the readers an opportunely and a level field when deciding whether is it a worthwhile product. If you PM me your address I will send you a further 500mls of IXSS to carry out your own tests once more.

As you will see in both links below.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3472026&postcount=48

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3553441&postcount=1

Snow soap was never designed to replace Iron X but to work with the product. It is also recommended to be diluted at 8 to 1 with water. To show fallout and remove smaller shards of metal. Where you have diluted it at 28 to 1 taking into account that it took you 2 minutes to snow foam your car.

Snow soap has actually a high concentration of fallout removers than standard IX. But it is the dilution with water that reduces its effectiveness.

Snow soap was designed not as a replacement as highlight above. But to save and highlight areas fallout where IX should then be applied. As for its cleaning power once more. I am slightly confused, on 2 parts. As you said you have to fallow this with a 2bm. Surely you would do this anyway. If detailing a car. And secondly Surfex HD did not remove the grim and you had to uses 205 to remove the heavy discolouration in areas. But expect a pre wash to do this for you. Pre washes are designed to break down traffic film and soften the grim on the cars surface.

From a personal point of view it sounds to me that the vehicle in question was in need of a total decontamination, including a deep cleanse and this is shown in your picture. And also mirrored in the finish achieved.

Thanks for taking the time to conduct your tests. But I feel if you work with the product as it was designed to be used. You will see the benefits of Snow soap and reduce your overall cost in Iron X in the long term. As a per wash in a pump sprayer it equates to £2.22 per litre. And should easily do 6 to 7 really grimy cars.

HTH


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying Gordon, I'll certainly try another bottle and see how I get on. 

The packaging is a bit vague with regards to its purpose if I'm honest. If I'm to use in a lance how much should I be adding please? 

With regards to what Surfex wouldn't remove clearly that dirt was thick enough to require abrasive agitation to remove. My concerns relating to cleaning power are in relation to its effectiveness as a foam compared to say Bilt Hamber Auto Foam - its not as good. 

I love your products so do want to build this into my routine ideally but I tend to IronX the entirety of every car anyway so is it perhaps wasted on me?

Russ.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job there.


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Great work Russ as always. I'll be a very happy bunny if you can work similar magic on my car!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's looking promising so far Mr Hooky 

Will you have time for some shots in Tesco after collection please?

Thanks all. 

Russ.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Another fabulous turnaround from the top man at Midlands Car Care:thumb: , just got my powerseal and a few other goodies yesterday, looking forward to using them Looks amazing on the white paint Russ:argie:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A good write up, simple and informative it helped me a lot, the before and after show the potential of products and how to use them in the future.

Thank you.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice transformation there Russ:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Great transformation as always:thumb: another one here just ordered some of the new af gear, how does satin stack up to my current go to pinnacle's black onyx, i only ask as i know you are a pinnacle fan as well


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Looks great mate, you definately worked your magic in a day on this one!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Such deep gloss on a wet car! Brilliant.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic work as usual, looks great :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks stunning ;-)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Great work mate, as always!!! :thumb: 

Drew


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

Great results, I tried some of the iron x snow today and I was really disappointed as well. I did the same. I used iron x after it to find loads of iron ect still on the car. :-( gutted as could have been a great product


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow! Absolutely amazing , great work Russ.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work russ do you find much difference between megs 105 and 101


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

leemckenna said:


> great work russ do you find much difference between megs 105 and 101


Hi Lee,

101 cuts better and finishes down better than 105 but seems to dust a little more but then I do work it quite hard at times. Generally though it's 'better' than 105 all things considered.

Thanks all! 

Russ.


----------



## dickyt (Jun 1, 2010)

Russ, fantastic work & another great write-up. It helps allot to be able to see your process in such detail & the amazing transformations you achieve. I will be very happy if you can work such magic on my car this weekend, apologies in advance for the sorry state of the paintwork and I hope you are up for the challenge. I am dreading the shame of the "before" shots if I am lucky enough to have one of your write ups LOL.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to it Richard, it should make for a great write up. 

Russ.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work Ryss, especially on White where 50/50's are rather difficult, great transformation in colour. I always feel Silver and White benefit so much from a good decon and polish because the colours seem to lose any brightness. Brings back the White so well.

Review on Tough Prep. Have you seen the otjer thread with 50/50's. Looks like some light fillers of some kind. Comparison to Rejuvenate? 

Which again this weekend impressed me so much. Rips so much dirt from paint even by hand.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Ding Dang doo another top notch job using only the finest products. Must get some of that tyre dressing.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

great finish


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ooooooooooooooooh sexy white beasty :argie:, awesome finish there Russ :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job Russ! Thanks for the heads up on snow soap and trix. I'll stick with Iron X.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Makes me miss my old one! Great work!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

great transformation
the 50/50 shot really shows how bad it was before


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Looking good russ, how are you finding satin tyre dressing?I picked some up from the AF stand yesterday.Hopefully its more durable than gloss.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gally said:


> Fantastic work Ryss, especially on White where 50/50's are rather difficult, great transformation in colour. I always feel Silver and White benefit so much from a good decon and polish because the colours seem to lose any brightness. Brings back the White so well.
> 
> Review on Tough Prep. Have you seen the otjer thread with 50/50's. Looks like some light fillers of some kind. Comparison to Rejuvenate?
> 
> Which again this weekend impressed me so much. Rips so much dirt from paint even by hand.


Thanks mate. I've not had enough of a play with it yet to form a firm opinion against Rejuvenate but it seems at least as good at cleansing and possibly a bit more bite with a machine! I'll have a play during this week and post my thoughts up 



Tom_watts said:


> Looking good russ, how are you finding satin tyre dressing?I picked some up from the AF stand yesterday.Hopefully its more durable than gloss.


I really like it Tom! Gloss looked great for a day or so but wasn't very durable. This seems a lot better with a couple of coats and leaves a great finish. Much better, and possibly the one to stop me using Pinnacle Black Onyx...

Thanks all,

Russ.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Russ, buy one!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> nice work Russ, buy one!


Thanks Kev 

It'd be an FD2 for me if I went Honda I think, always had a soft spot for them and so, so rare on UK roads!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Impressive outcome :thumb:.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another awesome finish Russ.

What kind of camera/lens do you have?


----------

